

How Violent Are You? [video] - fluffster
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00kk4bz/Horizon_How_Violent_Are_You/

======
davidbnewquist
"Currently BBC iPlayer TV programmes are available to play in the UK only".

~~~
zkarcher
<http://www.mininova.org/tor/2588357>

------
fluffster
If you don't have time, just watch from the 42 min mark.

